# How to improve my GRE Score



## Vijay0811 (Apr 28, 2016)

Can anyone provide me the info to increase my GRE score? Whether it is possible to increase it after my graduation simply?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 10, 2016)

Buy books by Manhattan maybe & study or join coaching classes by Manya or something similar


----------



## krishnalimishra (Jun 17, 2016)

Preparing for GRE to improve score is like joining a gym, you need to choose best equipment go get best result. Being a GRE expert, I have seen that the students who achieve high score in GRE are the one who make a solid study schedule, stick to that schedule consistently and take practice. If you have given GRE before by doing self-study and got less score, I will recommend you to take a crash course as the faculty in *LINK REMOVED* are very experienced as they deal with students like you daily and give you more precise tips and study material to improve your score.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 17, 2017)

First you need to give us the score for each section.
Quantitative
Verbal
Analytical.

I would assume that you are from India so you'd probably be good in Quant section.For writing section try to write one essay about random topic per day and ask an english professor to dictate it and understand the mistakes.Best bet is to join a tution class with one on one mentoring.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 15, 2019)

^The 5th point is like despicable movie meme.


----------

